# Beware of Eagle Creek Marine



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

3 months and $1300.00 into a repair on a 1989 Merc 150 and it is worse now than when I originally took boat there. 

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

In Dayton?


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

MuskyFan said:


> In Dayton?


Yeah..on Poe Ave.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

What kind of problem are you having ? Through this forum we might but be able to get you headed in the right direction. Mike


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

firemanmike2127 said:


> What kind of problem are you having ? Through this forum we might but be able to get you headed in the right direction. Mike


Well now thats an interesting question. The problem now is the boat is still not fixed and my summer is over in a few more weeks. As to the boat itself, I couldnt get the boat on plane and only turned 3500rpm on a 89 Merc 150xr4. On occasion it would get on plane but run extremely rough. Switched out the plugs but didnt help. As of now it has new plugs, new fuel pump. 2 new spark boxes, new fuel line. Im at a loss. Down in Fl you can find mechanics that will travel to you and diagnose (?) the issue and work on the boat but not here in southern Ohio. Basically have 2 choices, Dixie Marine in Fairfield Oh and Eagle Creek Marine in Vandalia Oh. Went with ECM cause their website claimed they had over 52yrs of Merc experience but that wasnt the case and I've heard a few bad things about DM. Havent had my boat all summer and its been tough.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

How far is Orihoods? He's next to Deer Creek outside of Mt. Sterling.. off of rte 207. then right down the road theres a guy who works on Motors but primary business is canvass covers. I've heard he was pretty good too.


----------



## afishinfool01 (Feb 13, 2019)

Dovans said:


> How far is Orihoods? He's next to Deer Creek outside of Mt. Sterling.. off of rte 207. then right down the road theres a guy who works on Motors but primary business is canvass covers. I've heard he was pretty good too.


Thanks for the info but thats further than Im willing to go.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

You may have a bad stator it's not switching to the high rpm part.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Eagle creek marine took my money also and didn't fix my outboard. I've heard they are down a couple of mechanics right now. How about MP marine in Xenia?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i think walleyechaser has a good thought , switch the stator out put leads , that way the low speed is hooked up to the high side and visa versa ,, if it wont start and or fumbles at low rpm might give you a good idea without putting a volt meter on it.. last year my 90 merc crapped out on the lake , hard start, wouldnt run unless i started it and keept the rpm above 1200. turns out my stator crapped out and someone replaced the packs had reversed the stator out leads.. because the high side was runnin the low speed and low side was runnin high speed. that was a crazy trouble shoot


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> How far is Orihoods? He's next to Deer Creek outside of Mt. Sterling.. off of rte 207. *then right down the road theres a guy who works on Motors but primary business is canvass covers. I've heard he was pretty good too.*


Think you may be talking about Deer Creek Custom Canvas.
It's a family run business and he does mechanical repair while his wife takes care of the canvas work. And yes...have heard he is very good.


----------

